# Dew Claws



## HollyJolly (Nov 12, 2019)

Are dew claws allowed in confirmation showing? Front and rear?
Thanks.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

HollyJolly said:


> Are dew claws allowed in confirmation showing? Front and rear?
> Thanks.



I believe front is allowed. Most goldens don't have rear dewclaws. Should be written in the standard.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I could be wrong but I believe rear dew claws aren't found on purebred Goldens.


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

I don't believe most goldens have rear dewclaws. My golden's breeder shows her dogs in conformation and trains for hunt tests - dew claws are left on.  He only has front ones, though. A video of goldens using them to pull themselves out of the ice periodically circulates - they are functional. 

My dog shows in conformation with dew claws and they are no problem.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Rear dews seems to be a working group type thing.

A lot of the breeds in the working group may have rear dews.


----------

